# Angeln in der Rems



## timeone (21. November 2006)

Tach Anglerkollegen

habe seit 2 wochen meinen angelschein und nun möcht ich dieses wochenende in der rems angeln ich weis das man nach schorndorf richtung plüderhausen angeln kann 

nun meine frage kan man in waiblingen an der rems auch angeln und wo bekomm ich die angelkarte her 

die die aus waiblingen und umgebung kommen ich mein nachm stil werk 

MfG Timon


----------



## Sven-Z (28. November 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Rems*

Hi!

Soweit ich weiss, kann man bei Grundbach auch angeln. Dort gibt es die Tageskarte an einer DEA-Tankstelle.
Die genauen PLätze kenne ich leider nicht, würden mich aber auch interessieren.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## marcod (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Rems*

hi ich würde mal gerne wissen wo m<an hier die angelprüfung machen lann!?!?!??!!


----------



## Illexfreak (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Rems*

hey marco und timeone, willkommen im anglerboard.
Die prüfung kannst du nur einmal im Jahr ablegen immer so im November. Aber erst brauchst du eine Schulung die man bei einigen Vereinen machen kannst.


----------



## timeone (21. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Rems*

ich hab meine prüfung jetzt auch erst gemacht dieses jahr kanst im angelverein backnag machen jeden sa 6mal um unterricht und dann die leichte prüfung machen


----------



## marcod (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Rems*

ich habe gehört es soll auch im märz prüfungen geben?


----------



## timeone (8. Januar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Rems*

komt schon leute jetzt wart ich schon monate auf ne antwort wo man unterhalbs waiblingen angeln kann was bringt mir mein angelschein wenn ich nirgens angelnkann bin erst 16 kann daher nicht weit weg


----------



## TroutSlayer (1. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Rems*

Ich hab auch erst seit diesem Jahr den Schein, komm aus WN und war als erstes an der Rems. Als gute Stellen empfinde ich die Rems gleich hinterm Haus der Kunst. Da kann man parken und ist nach ein paar Schritten an der Rems.
Dann gibt es noch eine interessante, schnell fliessende Stelle kurz vor Schorndorf bei dem Baggersee. Da ist mir aber nicht ganz klar, ob man da parken oder hinfahren darf... zähle ich denn als Angler zu den Anliegern oder landwirtschaftlichem Verkehr.
Karten gibt es ausser an der Tankstelle noch im Stollenwerk in Plochingen und in so nem kleinen Angelladen in Fellbach.
Ich glaube in Esslingen gibt es die auch bei Rod's World.


----------



## timeone (4. Februar 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Rems*

hi trout slayer wo hast du die angelkarte gekauft wo du am haus der kunst geangelt hast


----------

